# Highlights from NAMM 2018 Media Preview Day



## donbodin (Jan 25, 2018)

Got a chance to put together a video to show my personal highlights from NAMM 2018 Media Preview day. 

All links and booth numbers here: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/press-releases/hightlights-namm-2018-media-preview-day/


----------

